# [App][2.2+] Advanced Explorer 1.1- The Best File Explorer For Android



## pythonstw (Dec 26, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Advanced Explorer 1.1! - The simplest file explorer for android.
Quick access to all your files without folders.
Full functions with new and fresh design.

*Free *https://play.google....rer.python.lite
*Paid *https://play.google....orer.python.pro

Advanced Explorer gives you quick access to all your files:
No more wasting time searching in folders!
You will get all the relevant files in your memory card
(and external card) with one click only.
Advanced Explorer Features:
*Smart search engine.
*Maintenance: Delete broken files and empty folders from your device.
*Application Manager: Remove installed/unused apps,
backup and restore your important apps.
*Task Manager: Stop processes that are running in background
to save the battery life of your device/
*Themes management and more...


----------



## kennydied23 (Jun 26, 2011)

I have no idea how to just browse for files


----------



## pythonstw (Dec 26, 2012)

New Version 1.1 Features:
* Bug fixes.
* New design:
tools and user interface.
* Sort order selection:
name, size and last modified.
* New refresh method:
manual and automatic.
* Speed improvement.


----------

